# Please Help Me Identify This Plane



## Zed (Mar 22, 2006)

Any help would be much appreciated. Sorry about the quality. Thanks!


----------



## reddragon (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm no expert but it looks an awful lot like the North American B-25 Mitchell Bomber to me.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 22, 2006)

Lockheed of some kind. Looks pre-war? The ID stars don't seem to have the WW2 flashes on them? Lockheed Harpoon / Ventura?

The photo below shows that the one Zed posted is clearly a lockheed bomber OF SOME KIND.






Source: http://www.daveswarbirds.com

Just which kind is the question.


----------



## Zed (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input! Here's another picture that might help.

EDIT: These are graduation photos in '44, I believe.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried cleaning up your picture a little to see if I could find out anymore detail.

This is the result.






I don't know if it helps in identifying the plane at all. 

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 22, 2006)

You can clearly see in the second photo that while the Dorsal turret mount is there, there appears to be no actual _Turret_






Mind you, the condition of these shots is appalling and anything could be hiding in there including the massed Highland Pipers!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

i would've said one of the beech trainers........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah but i forgot the name, but they look so damn familiar


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 23, 2006)

Beech didn't have the twin rudders as does the first photo.

Kiwimac


----------



## Grampa (Mar 23, 2006)

The picture whit the single plane is an Lockheed A-28 Hudson whit out the top turret or perhaps its an Lockheed Model 18 Lodestar and the picture whit those 2 plane is a Beech Model 18. You can clearly see that there a difference of number of side windows of those picture.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm going to suggest its the PV1 or 2 Ventura or Harpoon


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2006)

The first one is a Hudson. The second ones are Electras...




RAF




unk


----------



## Zed (Mar 23, 2006)

You guys are awesome - thanks for the help!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2006)

Beat me to it, Joe. But I figured once I scrolled down, a former Lockheed guy should have caught it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2006)

8)


----------



## savage (Jul 17, 2006)

lockheed Hudson


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah unfortunately that was confirmed in march and the guy that asked is long gone.....


----------

